# Dog Trailers



## M1Tanker (Mar 3, 2008)

I am in the market for a dog trailer. I built my own 4 dog trailer a few years back and it is decent but I am looking to step up and buy a real one.

I would like to get a new one and preferably, a 6-dog trailer with some storage and water tank.

I am looking for opinions from those who have bought dog trailers on what brand they have, why they like it, what they would order different the next time, etc.

Any comments would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks...Dennis


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

Check with Bear Creek he sells the K9 Coach line. 

Mike


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

Contact drifter saver. On the site. He has a real nice one for sale.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Grouseman2 said:


> Check with Bear Creek he sells the K9 Coach line.
> 
> Mike


 Those are nice.

Shotgun kennel also uses a trailer, shoot him a PM if he doesn't respond to this thread.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Grouseman2 said:


> Check with Bear Creek he sells the K9 Coach line.
> 
> Mike


 
The _new _ones are ok. The old style had waaay to many issues with the fiberglass top and storage lids warping so bad they would leak and never seal. As you have noticed, they got away from that design. Everyone I know with a K9 Coach HATES them. 

Depends on what you want to spend, but contact Mountain Top Custom Kennels. That is where I just got my new 3 hole slide in. They are expensive, and they take awhile to build, but you will not find a better built product unless you go with the Deerskin Pro series, which are unbelievably expensive.

www.MTKC.com Good luck in your search.


----------



## crosswind (Sep 1, 2004)

Call or email Drifter Saver on this site.


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

The trailer I have is no longer in production. I have seen K-9 coach and think they are a nice unit.


----------



## M1Tanker (Mar 3, 2008)

I saw DS's trailer on another site...to be honest, the doors on the back scare me. I like to be able to see all the doors just in case.

Getting quotes from Ainley, Premier, Alum-line, and Bitter Creek Hunting so far...the biggest issue I see with a new one is gonna be the cost of getting it here...looks like a road trip will be in order.


----------



## to the point (Dec 23, 2007)

I have the K-9 coach 4 dog deluxe. I could not be happier with it. Fire medic is right they did have issues with the older ones. Check out Gun Dogs Online.com they have several for sale including a k-9 coach. I am sending you a pm


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

I posted the link wrong. It should be www.MTCK.com. I had the C and K backwards.... Thanks for pointing it out Mickey!


----------



## Whiskey Man (Aug 25, 2007)

Check out the NSTRA web site in the classifieds, there are some nice used ones posted.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Here's a picture of Drifter Saver's trailer.


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

Make sure the bottom has no plywood. If I had the cash I would start with an Ainley Like M1 Tanker said.

BBMc


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

midwestfisherman said:


> Here's a picture of Drifter Saver's trailer.


I would want to pull that trailer load before I agreed to buy it. It appears to me that the wheels are set to far back and I'm guessing it would bounce the crap out of dogs on bad roads, like we have in MI. Could be wrong but you don't see many trailers with the wheels set that far back.

M1tanker, if you want I price on the K-9 Koach shoot me a PM. I can price it out and get it delivered to you for a very small fee. 

Bear Creek


----------



## Drifter Saver (Sep 13, 2005)

Bear Creek said:


> I would want to pull that trailer load before I agreed to buy it. It appears to me that the wheels are set to far back and I'm guessing it would bounce the crap out of dogs on bad roads, like we have in MI. Could be wrong but you don't see many trailers with the wheels set that far back.
> 
> M1tanker, if you want I price on the K-9 Koach shoot me a PM. I can price it out and get it delivered to you for a very small fee.
> 
> Bear Creek


In fact you are quite wrong. That trailer pulls fantastic. I have hauled a lot of dog trailers (from home made jobs to top shelf SS makes), and I have a mechanical engineering degree (which makes me very particular analytical about my selections of anything)...your visible assessment tells me you don't know what you are speaking about relative to weight distribution, center of gravity, optimal tongue load and the comparative reaction of a torsion spring versus a leaf spring.

Interesting that you make an unjust comment against another trailer make/design only to immediately offer a price to push your personal interest...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

Drifter Saver said:


> In fact you are quite wrong. That trailer pulls fantastic. I have hauled a lot of dog trailers (from home made jobs to top shelf SS makes), and I have a mechanical engineering degree (which makes me very particular analytical about my selections of anything)...your visible assessment tells me you don't know what you are speaking about relative to weight distribution, center of gravity, optimal tongue load and the comparative reaction of a torsion spring versus a leaf spring.
> 
> Interesting that you make an unjust comment against another trailer make/design only to immediately offer a price to push your personal interest...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


First off I didn't say that it would ride bad, all I said is I would want to pull it first before I bought it. Secondly offering to quote someone, on a product that has already been mentioned by other members is hardly pushing your personal interests. Good luck Drifter in selling your trailer.


----------



## Drifter Saver (Sep 13, 2005)

Just research some of the primary aluminum dog trailer makers (specifically 6 hole trailers), they all set the axle far to the rear (e.g. CSS, Premier, Diamond Deluxe, etc.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## M1Tanker (Mar 3, 2008)

Leaning towards a 6-dog premier aluminum with fan system, battery system, front storage, 18 gallon water tank, 12" deep top storage, and roof rack.

The tough part is getting it up here...going to have to travel to get it.


----------



## dogfeeder (Apr 19, 2010)

oh! boy did you inlighten that trailer shopper drifter he may have got rid of his dog and got himself a cute little hamster or a nice pair of guppys.
what you asking for the trailer drifter


----------

